# Help- Sublimation heat press, on cotton shirts?



## llGizmoll (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum and I am also a beginner with heat press. I have a few general questions. I've searched the forums but it does not tell me exactly what I want to know. 

question: If I buy a sublimation heat press, can it be used with inkjet printed images on a inkjet/laserjet transfer paper and on 100% cotton shirts? 

I ask this because as I browsed forums and by doing general research I see sublimation printing requires specific ink and a specific printer. 

What if I use a regular HP inkjet or laser jet printer on transfer paper will the sublimation press produce good results or can sublimation presses only be used for sublimation inks and transfer papers?

Thank you all!


----------



## jchisman1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi there. 
I'm not sure what you mean by "sublimation heat press". Simplified, sublimation happens when you heat special inks to a certain temperature, the inks convert to gas and at the same time, the substrate "opens" and receives the ink, and the two become bonded. 

Sublimation does require special inks with special printers and sublimation transfer paper. You can use inkjet (or laser jet) transfers with a regular printer. A heat press can be used to apply inkjet or laser jet transfers to a cotton garment. 

Sublimation requires polyester, or a poly-cotton blend, and the ink bonds to polymers (polyester). 

Hope this helps some...


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Any heat press with an adjustable temperature setting will work on most any type if transfers


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

"Sublimation press" is an sales invention by folks wanting to sell inexpensive heart presses. Sublimation process requires up to 400F. Cotton will scorch at that temp. So any press with adjustable temp up to 400F will work on cotton and can be used in sublimation. More important is the after sales support you can expect. Just don't expect much from eBay sellers.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There are some 'sublimation' heat presses that do not provide enough pressure for other than sublimation transfers. Many manufacturers in China are not familiar with other types of transfers such as plastisol.


----------

